# PC-R bulbs- thoughts?



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Anyone hear of PC-R bulbs? What are your impressions? see them for sale in Toronto somewhere??

http://www.nanotuners.com/product_info.php?cPath=76&products_id=764


----------



## BBOSS (Jan 30, 2010)

I've purchased couple PC-R blubs (daylight combo and Actinic) from nanotunner last year for my BC29, to replace the original stock PC. 

I thought they are OK, I cannot tell the extra intensity visually and I don't have a PAR meter; all my LPS and softies are doing well under them, so I guess they are at least as good as the original ones. However, I prefer the colour from the original PC. I find the colour of the PC-R Actinic is OK (Nanotunner has stopped selling PC-R Actinic now) but PC-R Daylight combo is too pinkish to my liking.

My PC-Rs are due for replacement within next couple months, so I am looking into the retro LED kits from Nanotunner.com, Aquastyle.com or Rapidled.com to replace them. I will try to make the final decision in next few weeks.


----------

